# Röhren oder Flachbildschirm



## Ginx (15. Februar 2010)

*Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Hallo

Ich schreibe einen Referat und hab mich richtig viel durchgelesen, aber damit ich mir sicher gehen kann, dass die Information stimmt, würde ich mal gerne Infos von Usern lesen. 

Wer nutzt hier Röhrenbildschirm und ist damit völlig zufrieden?

Was sind für euch Vor und Nachteile von den beiden Bildschirmen? Also dann! Danke.


----------



## RSX (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Vorteil eines Röhrenbildschirms:
Reaktionszeit gibt es quasi nicht

Nachteil:
"Flimmern" bei niedrigen Hz
Schlechter für die Augen

Soviel fällt mir jetzt spontan ein.
Ich nutze einen LCD. Ist angenehmer für die Augen und man hat eindeutig mehr Platz auf dem Tisch. Für LANs auch praktischer wegen dem Gewicht. 

Gruß


----------



## feivel (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

brrr..ne..als brillenträger waren bereits die ersten tfts für mich ein segen..

und nur noch der schlafzimmerfernseher ist überhaupt noch eine röhre.
will ich auch nicht mehr zurück


----------



## Annabell (1. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Also bei Röhre taten mir immer ziemlich schnell die Augen weh. Auf Arbeit hatte ich den Monitor dann ans äußerste Eck des Schreibtischs gestellt, damit der Abstand so groß wie möglich war. Dann ging es. Die Kollegen haben sich zwar gewundert, dass ich noch was erkenne, aber ich fand das ok so. 

Außerdem sind bei Röhrenmonitoren die elektromagnetischen Felder stärker. Auch verbrauchten die Röhren mehr Strom. Weiterhin sollen Röhren schneller altern und unscharf werden, das kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung nicht so ganz bestätigen. Aber viele Kollegen hatten damit Probleme.

Vorteil der Röhre: Es gab noch keine Pixelfehler...

Aber ich bin trotzdem froh, dass ich privat und auf Arbeit keine Röhre mehr habe.


----------



## Jami (1. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Jo, die Röhren erzeugen viel mehr "Elektrosmog".


----------



## Jumpass (1. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Röhren verbrauchen mehr Strom und senden ein wenig Röntgenstrahlung aus (wenn es stimmt, was mein Physiklehrer über Radioaktivität erzählt hat  )
Außerdem finde ich das Bild auf TFTs/LCDs deutlich besser als bei den Röhren. Ein Kumpel hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen und urgh! war das Bild dunkel und unscharf und klein!


----------



## SandR+ (1. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

selbst ein billig LCD gegen eine gleich große (1280x1024) Röhre...


> war das Bild dunkel und unscharf und klein


trifft es ziemlich Genau


----------



## bingo88 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



Jumpass schrieb:


> Röhren verbrauchen mehr Strom und senden ein wenig Röntgenstrahlung aus (wenn es stimmt, was mein Physiklehrer über Radioaktivität erzählt hat  )
> Außerdem finde ich das Bild auf TFTs/LCDs deutlich besser als bei den Röhren. Ein Kumpel hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen und urgh! war das Bild dunkel und unscharf und klein!



Röntgenstrahlung ist korrekt  Da hat man noch was für seine Gesundheit getan...
Was ich an meiner Röhre mag (die an nem andren PC hängt): Im Gegensatz zu meinem TFT kommt kein Matsch heraus, wenn ich nicht die native Auflösung eingestellt habe. Nachteilig ist allerdings das Flimmern bei de Standard-60Hz. Bei 85Hz merk ich nix mehr, aber man muss halt dran denken, es umzustellen!


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Für mich ist das Breitbildformat ein Pluspunkt für TFTs. Ich möchte es in keiner Situation mehr missen. Filme machen da ganz klar mehr Spaß und Spiele profitieren durch höhere Bildausschnitte ebenfalls davon. Und im Office Betrieb ist es zum Teil ebenfalls bequemer, auch und vor allem Bild- und Videobearbeitung ist in 16:10 oder 16:9 deutlich komfortabler.


----------



## Intelfan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Wie ich finde wesentlich augenfreundlicher... und weniger platzbedarf.. aber das wurde schon gesagt... 
Mich persönlich at an meinem Rohrenbildschirm (Samtron 96P nochirgendwas 19") immer das hochfrequente fiepen aus dem inneren gestört... wenn ich so 2-3 stunden davor saß, hatte ich übelste kopfschmerzen... Das passierte auch, wenn der Monitor an war und ich nicht davor saß... was mich auch stört, is das die meisten (alten) röhren eine recht starke krümmung haben...

Ich weiß net ob das so ein kritikpunkt is, aber die röhren werden (überwiegend im sommer) verdammt warm... Meine Röhre war regelrecht heiß nach einiger Zeit... 

Letztendlich finde ich an neuen Monitoren das 16:9 Format einfach genial...


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



Jumpass schrieb:


> Röhren verbrauchen mehr Strom und senden ein wenig Röntgenstrahlung aus (wenn es stimmt, was mein Physiklehrer über Radioaktivität erzählt hat  )
> Außerdem finde ich das Bild auf TFTs/LCDs deutlich besser als bei den Röhren. Ein Kumpel hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen und urgh! war das Bild dunkel und unscharf und klein!



Ja das passiert bei CRT´s eben nach 5-6 jahren dauerbetrieb das die Bildqualität merklich nachlässt, als erstes bemerkt man das bei Helligkeit und Kontrast, das die werte immer schlechter werden. 

Wenn man aber mal nen neuwertigen CRT neben nem TFT vergleich sollte der CRT die bessere bildqualität liefern, vorallem bei den kontrasten. 
Problem ist eben das es seit 5-6 jahren keine CRT´s mehr zu kaufen gibt und so nur noch Altgeräte zum vergleich hinhalten müssen, und die meisten sind eben schon über ihren zenit hinaus so das nen TFT ne bessere Bildqualität bietet, aber ganz ehrlich vor 6 jahren war meine Röhre Top und hatte nen deutlich besseres Bild als so manch TN TFT Panel.


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

CRT:
- (bei ganz alten modellen noch) haben UV Strahlung abgegeben, wodruch das gesicht brauch wurde, der rest aber nicht und das gesicht idR auch nur von vorne (sah super aus  )
- CRTs haben nahezu keinen Input-Lag
- CRTs haben keine Reaktionszeit
- CRTs haben ein dauerhaft erneuerndes Bild (Jeder Punkt wird kurz dunkel und leuchtet dann wieder auf)
- CRTs können finanziell tragbar recycelt werden
- Sind nicht besser oder schlechter für die Augen, die augen gehen nicht durch den TFt kaputt, sondern dadruch, dass das Auge immer "auf die selbe entfernung" guckt;
- CRTs können flimmern bei niedrigen frequenzen (kann zu kopf und augenschmerzen führen)
- Höchste Farbechtheit und gute Schwarzwerte
- sie sind schwer (inmobil könnte man sagen)
- Auch hier läßt die Bildqualität mit der Zeit nach, idR aber erst nach 4-6Jahren (langliebiger)

TFT:
- Inputlag/Reaktionszeit
- Verblassen der Farbkraft, da die Kristalle "altern" (idR nach 2-3 Jahren beginnt es deutlich im Vergleich zum neuprodukt)
- Farben leuchten dauerhaft und nur bestimmte Teile werden erneuert (Das kann auch Kopfschmerzen verursache, da das gehirn teilweise nicht damit klar kommt. Deshalb gibt/gab es auch bildschirme, die zwischen jedem normalen bild ein schwarzbild erzeugt haben)
- Begrenzt durch Bildwiederholung (idR 60hz, selbst wenn teilweise 7xhz reingegeben werden können, werden sie nur mit 60hz verarbeitet. nur wenige modelle wie vx922 arbeiten auch intern mit 7xhz. Neure Modelle gibts auch mit höheren herzzahlen 100-120hz)
- TFT muss man eigentlich unterscheiden nach TN, MVA, PVA,.... je nachdem verschiedene eigenschaften, wie z.B. bei schnellen Bewegungen auf dem Bildschirm schlierenbildung oder geringer Blickwinkel oder schlechte Farbwerte und natürlich fast alle schlechter Schwarzwert. Dazu noch die Ausleuchtung die z.B. zu ungleichmäßiger ausleuchtung führen. Oled ist noch eine geschichte für sich, welches fast alle Punkte rausnehmen würde, aber momentan das Problem der verschiednen schnellen alterung der Farben hat (Bild wird mit der Zeit grünlich oder rötlich...) und des preises...
- TFTs sind leichter (Also auch für Laptops etc geeignet)
- Recycling von TFTs ist noch unwirtschaftlich; 

Ich hoffe ich habe die wichtigsten Punkte zusammengefasst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



Ginx schrieb:


> Was sind für euch Vor und Nachteile von den beiden Bildschirmen? Also dann! Danke.



Ich nutze (aufgrund des ersten Vorteils) LCD.

Unterschiede aus meiner Sicht ("+": LCD ist besser, "-": CRT ist besser)

+ LCDs sind verfügbar. Hochwertige CRTs waren, als mein alter vor 5 Jahren abgeraucht ist, quasi nicht mehr zu bekommen (und wenn dann eher teurer denn billiger). Das gilt um so mehr seit dem Low-Profile-Boom, denn 16:9/16:10 CRTs waren extrem selten. Größen oberhalb von 24" gab es afaik gar nicht.

+ LCDs verbrauchen (etwas) weniger Strom als CRTs. (abhängig von Größe und LCD Typ. S-IPS Geräte mit erweitertem Farbraum,... können auch ganz schön ziehen)

+ LCDs verbrauchen weniger Platz (es hat seinen Grund, dass es keine 30" CRT-Monitore gab)

+ LCDs sind unempfindlich gegen Magnetfelder und stören ihrerseits keine anderen Geräte. CRTs können durch starke Magneten sogar irreparabel beschädigte werden

+ LCDs stellen keine Ansprüche an die Qualität des Grafikkartenausgangs und die Verbindungskabel. CRTs dagegen schon und insbesondere die Verfügbarkeit hochwertiger Ausgänge ist heutzutage problematisch. (d.h.: Im Zuge der DVI-Einführung war vorgesehen, auch CRTs mit internen DA-Wandlern auszustatten. Kam aber nie auf den Markt)

(+ LCDs sind strahlungsfrei. Gute CRTs lassen aber auch keine nenneswerten Strahlungsmengen nach draußen und die durch statische Aufladung und Felder ggfs. beschleunigten Staubpartikel erreichen das Auge bei der für größere Monitore üblichen Entfernungen auch nicht)

± LCDs bieten ein sehr scharfes Bild in ihrer nativen Auflösung - allerdings ein brauchbar bis schlechtes in allen anderen. Ein guter CRT liefert scharfe Bilder in allen Auflösungen

± LCDs sind i.d.R. flimmerfrei. Hochwertige CRTs auch.

- die meisten LCDs bieten (stark) eingeschränkte Blickwinkel, CRTs nicht

- kein LCD kommt an den Schwarzwert eines CRT ran, die wenigsten an die allgemeine Farbqualität. (und selbst die werden von den wenigen CRTs mit gesteigerter Dynamik geschlagen)

- konventionelle LCDs haben Reaktionszeiten von mindestens 22ms (TN), 27-30ms (S-IPS) oder z.T >50-100ms (VA). CRTs haben im worst-case eine Nachleuchtzeit von vielleicht 15-20ms und die gilt auch nur beim Wechsel von hell nach dunkel. Dunkel nach hell ist quasi verzögerungsfrei.

- optimierte LCDs mit Overdrive kommen zwar z.T. auf Reaktionszeiten von 15ms-20ms (immer noch hoch), erkaufen das aber mit einem erhöhten Inputlag (s.u.) und Artefakten. Ein optimierter CRT mit kürzerer Nachleuchtzeit braucht etwas mehr Strom für die gleiche Helligkeit und flimmert bei Wiederholfrequenzen, die eh niemand nutzen möchte, etwas stärker. Im Gegenzug kann er das Nachleuchten auf <10ms reduzieren und erzielt somit eine klare Bildverbesserung ohne Abstriche.

- LCDs haben einen Inputlag und je mehr versucht wird, die technischen Nachteile (Interpolation, Rekationszeit) zu verbessern, desto schlechter wird er. CRTs stellen das Bild dar, sobald es übertragen wurde.

- LCDs können Probleme mit Insekten bekommen. CRTs nicht.


Unterm Strich würde ich sagen:
Was das darstellen von Bildern angeht (imho die Aufgabe eines Monitors), sind LCDs ganz klar unterlegen. Sie können zwar mit technischen Tricks in einzelnen Kategorien auf CRT-Niveau gepusht werden - das geht aber immer zu Lasten der Eigenschaften in einer anderen Kategorie, so dass ein LCD unterm Strich immer das schlechtere Anzeigegerät bleibt. Sie haben aber drei unschlagbare Vorteile (die ersten drei genannten), die zwar nichts mit ihrer Eigenung als Monitor zu tun haben, aber am Markt den Ausschlag geben.
Da kann man nur noch auf FED/SED hoffen, aber die sind irgendwie immer "in 2 Jahren" serienreif


----------



## worldoflol (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

also ich finde das die TFTs um einiges besser für die Augen sind


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



worldoflol schrieb:


> also ich finde das die TFTs um einiges besser für die Augen sind



Nicht wirklich, warum wurd hier ja schon geschrieben, aber wenn man den CRT nicht richtig einstellt dann geht das ganz klar auf die Augen. 

Ich komm z.b aus der Elektronik Branche abteilung CAD CAM, und alle meine arbeitskollegen haben sich damals gewehrt als der Chef auf TFT´s umrüsten wollte, wir hatten ne Cad Station mit TFT zur probe da stehen und jeder meinte nur das nen CRT bei weitem angenehmer ist, wenn du wirklich 8-10 stunden am Stück auf nen unbewegtes bild starren must, dann bemerkst du erstmal das nen CRT gottes segen ist im gegensatz zu nem TFT *g* 

Problem ist einfach nur das es keine CRT´s mehr zu kaufen gibt und die meisten hier zu jung sind um nen richtig guten CRT bewundern zu können, wie Ruyven schon geschrieben hat, vor 5 jahren nen 21er CRT neu zu kaufen, da haste deine 500-600 hingelegt mindestens und das war dann kein super duper markengerät.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

In meinem Fall waren es über 700€ für das billigste Gerät, das 1600x1200 @100Hz konnte und einen BNC-Eingang hatte. Das war dann aber noch nichtmal ein Trinitron (wobei ich die etwas weniger brillianten aber imho schärferen Pixelmasken eh besser finde).  Für knapp 800€ habe ich meinen 20" S-IPS bekommen. (Vielleicht nicht die beste Entscheidung, aber ich hatte damals nur knapp 12m² Wohnheimzimmer und kaum Platz auf dem Schreibtisch)
Meiner Freundin hab ich ihr für ihren (Zweit-)PC einen alten Iiyama 17" beschafft und gemein wie sie ist, nimmt sie eine HDR-Nachtaufnahme von San Francisco als Hintergrund, um mir meine miserablen Schwar- und Kontrastwerte so richtig unter die Nase zu reiben  (Aber Rache ist Blutwurst und solange ich den Win98 Rechner am anderen Ende des Kabels nicht in Schuss halte, arbeitet sie am Notebook  )


----------



## Masterwana (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Nach dem ich vor kurzem mal an meiner alten 22" Röhre (1600x1200) saß und wieder zu meinem 22" TFT (1680x1080) zurückgekehrt bin, hab ich mal wieder festgestellt das 120 Pixel mehr oder weniger in der Länge doch was ausmachen!
Da hilft wohl nur nen 24" TFT mit einer 1920x1200er Auflösung.


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> + LCDs sind unempfindlich gegen Magnetfelder und stören ihrerseits keine anderen Geräte. CRTs können durch starke Magneten sogar irreparabel beschädigte werden


schon mal nen starken magneten an einen TFT gehalten? Damit kann man ihn auch schädigen  nur eine frage der sträke.
Aber TFTs sind Druckempfindlich CRTs kann man fast mit steinen bewerfen 


> + LCDs stellen keine Ansprüche an die Qualität des Grafikkartenausgangs und die Verbindungskabel. CRTs dagegen schon und insbesondere die Verfügbarkeit hochwertiger Ausgänge ist heutzutage problematisch. (d.h.: Im Zuge der DVI-Einführung war vorgesehen, auch CRTs mit internen DA-Wandlern auszustatten. Kam aber nie auf den Markt)


na na na, es gibt genügend LCDs mit VGA anschluss, teilweise auch nur mit VGA. Ist also nicht allgemeingültig.





> - konventionelle LCDs haben Reaktionszeiten von mindestens 22ms (TN), 27-30ms (S-IPS) oder z.T >50-100ms (VA). CRTs haben im worst-case eine Nachleuchtzeit von vielleicht 15-20ms und die gilt auch nur beim Wechsel von hell nach dunkel. Dunkel nach hell ist quasi verzögerungsfrei.


VX922 16ms gemessen. IdR hast du Recht, aber es gibt auch da ausnahmen





> - optimierte LCDs mit Overdrive kommen zwar z.T. auf Reaktionszeiten von 15ms-20ms (immer noch hoch), erkaufen das aber mit einem erhöhten Inputlag (s.u.) und Artefakten.
> - LCDs haben einen Inputlag und je mehr versucht wird, die technischen Nachteile (Interpolation, Rekationszeit) zu verbessern, desto schlechter wird er. CRTs stellen das Bild dar, sobald es übertragen wurde.



Auch hier wieder der XV922 (leider ist meiner nach knapp über 2 Jahren gestorben bzw das Netzteil...). Der war beim Inputlag auch extrem niedrig (2-8ms oder sowas war das. nach einem test). Ohne Artefakte ohne Ghosts etc pp. 
Das 19Zoll Nonplusultra für Zocker, wenn TFT, leider nicht merh verfügbar... Schnellste reaktion mit kleinsten inputlag und mit perfekten overdrive...


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder der XV922 (leider ist meiner nach knapp über 2 Jahren gestorben bzw das Netzteil...). Der war beim Inputlag auch extrem niedrig (2-8ms oder sowas war das. nach einem test). Ohne Artefakte ohne Ghosts etc pp.
> Das 19Zoll Nonplusultra für Zocker, wenn TFT, leider nicht merh verfügbar... Schnellste reaktion mit kleinsten inputlag und mit perfekten overdrive...


 
Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass dieser Inputlag Test seriös war...

Der Inputlag wird in der Regel gemessen indem man einen TFT mit einem CRT vergleicht... da Grafikkarten das Bild auf DVI und VGA aber nicht synchron ausgeben sondern eine unregelmäßige Differenz zwischen beiden auftritt und ein TFT mit VGA einen höheren Inputlag als mit DVI hat (in der Praxis wird er ja mit DVI betrieben, was bei CRTs aber nicht möglich ist) sind die allermeisten Inputlag Tests nicht sehr genau- weitere Fehler können durch falsche wahl von Stoppuhrprogrammen und dergleichen entstehen- klassische Inputlagtests sind daher nur maximal auf etwa +/- 10ms genau (wenn sie unsachgemäß durchgeführt werden, was bis vor kurzem noch gang und gebe war kann der Fehler leicht noch sehr viel größer werden) und können daher nur als Richtwert genutzt werden... ich hab auch schon  Tests von TFTs mit negativem Inputlag gesehen xD

Siehe hierzu: PRAD | Reportage: Inputlag

Allerdings: in dem Artikel wird unter anderem festegestellt, dass etwa ein Samsung 2494HM 6+/-2ms realen Inputlag hat- Werte unter 10ms sind also durchaus möglich (anm.: abhängig von der Art der änderung des Bildes kann sich der genannte Wert allerdings durch dir Reaktionszeit drastisch erhöhen)


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

LCDs images delayed compared to CRTs ? Yes ! (page 2: The delay measured for 7 monitors) - BeHardware

es waren 2 bis 11. aber sonst...


----------



## Hatuja (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*

Was ich bisher bei euch noch nicht gelesen habe:
CRT Monitore (egal welcher Preisklasse) stellen den vollen 32 Bit Farbraum dar, die einfachen TFTs schaffen nur 24 Bit Farben, die restlichen 8 Bit gehen für die S/W Regulierung drauf.
Es gibt zwar auch TFTs die die vollen 32Bit können, aber der Preis liegt noch jenseits von Gut und Böse!


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



> LCDs images delayed compared to CRTs ? Yes ! (page 2: The delay measured for 7 monitors) - BeHardware
> 
> es waren 2 bis 11. aber sonst...


 
Sieht nach einem halbwegs seriösen Test aus... genau ist das Ergebnis aber trotzdem nicht (merkt man schon an "2-11"... (tatsächlich ist der Inputlag immer annähnernd gleich, Abweichungen liegen in der Regel unter 10%) auch halte ich das verwendete Stoppuhrprogramm für etwas fragwürdig

Tatsächlich lässt der Test vermuten, dass der Inputlag des Monitors relativ gering ist; er kann aber tatsächlich auch deutlich über 11ms liegen; 2ms sind jedenfalls unrealistisch

Vermutlich liegt der reale Inputlag zwischen 10 und 20ms was nicht schlecht ist aber er ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Monitor in der Größenordnung; da nur von sehr wenigen Monitoren wirklich genaue tests existieren gibt es auch keinen Vergleichswert was wirklich gut ist aber: unter 10ms sind möglich


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



Superwip schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem halbwegs seriösen Test aus... genau ist das Ergebnis aber trotzdem nicht (merkt man schon an "2-11"... (tatsächlich ist der Inputlag immer annähnernd gleich, Abweichungen liegen in der Regel unter 10%) auch halte ich das verwendete Stoppuhrprogramm für etwas fragwürdig
> 
> Tatsächlich lässt der Test vermuten, dass der Inputlag des Monitors relativ gering ist; er kann aber tatsächlich auch deutlich über 11ms liegen; 2ms sind jedenfalls unrealistisch
> 
> Vermutlich liegt der reale Inputlag zwischen 10 und 20ms was nicht schlecht ist



und dazu hatte das teil 75hz nativ  besser gings nicht


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



BigBubby schrieb:


> und dazu hatte das teil 75hz nativ  besser gings nicht


 
Auf der Auflösung (auch) bei TFTs Standard wie mein 5 Jahre alter noname Zweitbildschirm beweist ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

*AW: Röhren oder Flachbildschirm*



BigBubby schrieb:


> schon mal nen starken magneten an einen TFT gehalten? Damit kann man ihn auch schädigen  nur eine frage der sträke.
> Aber TFTs sind Druckempfindlich CRTs kann man fast mit steinen bewerfen na na na, es gibt genügend LCDs mit VGA anschluss, teilweise auch nur mit VGA. Ist also nicht allgemeingültig.VX922 16ms gemessen. IdR hast du Recht, aber es gibt auch da ausnahmen
> 
> Auch hier wieder der XV922 (leider ist meiner nach knapp über 2 Jahren gestorben bzw das Netzteil...). Der war beim Inputlag auch extrem niedrig (2-8ms oder sowas war das. nach einem test). Ohne Artefakte ohne Ghosts etc pp.
> Das 19Zoll Nonplusultra für Zocker, wenn TFT, leider nicht merh verfügbar... Schnellste reaktion mit kleinsten inputlag und mit perfekten overdrive...



Ich weiß, dass es 1-2 Monitore am Markt gibt, die einen overdrive hinbekommen haben, der weder übersteuert noch drei Minuten braucht, bis ein Ergebniss vorlegt. Aber selbst bei denen stimmt meine Aussage theoretisch, auch wenn die Nachteile nicht mehr spürbar sind  - und es sind eben wirklich nur 1-2. (was ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verstehe. Mitlerweile werden soviele Monitore mit ihrer Gamingtauglichkeit beworben, da sollte es sich doch lohnen, einfach mal einen dedizierten Ansteuerungschip zu fertigen? Die Operation "Helligkeit jetzt"&"Farbe soll"->"SpannungsverlaufXY" sollte nicht mehrere ms, sondern wenige Takte benötigen, wenn man sie in Hardware umsetzt. Wenn mans richtig macht, gibts 10Bit LUT gleich dazu)




Hatuja schrieb:


> Was ich bisher bei euch noch nicht gelesen habe:
> CRT Monitore (egal welcher Preisklasse) stellen den vollen 32 Bit Farbraum dar, die einfachen TFTs schaffen nur 24 Bit Farben, die restlichen 8 Bit gehen für die S/W Regulierung drauf.
> Es gibt zwar auch TFTs die die vollen 32Bit können, aber der Preis liegt noch jenseits von Gut und Böse!



Da liegst du falsch. Zwar können CRTs viel feinere Abstufungen darstellen (genauer: Unendlich fein. Ist schließlich analoge Technik), aber das VGA-Signal liefert nur 8 Bit pro Kanal. Kurz vor der Einführung der LCDs gab es Versuche, 10 Bit zu etablieren - aber in der Praxis sind die fehlenden 8 Bit bei 32Bit die Alpha/Transparenzwerte. Also was Graka internes, nichts was ausgegeben wird.

Schlechte LCDs können aber nicht einmal die 24 Bit darstellen, sondern im Worst-Case nur 6 Bit pro Farbkanal. Und selbst die, die 24 Bit können, beziehen sich damit auf ihren gesamten Farbraum. Werden die Farbeinstellungen am Display geändert, muss ein Teil dieses Raumes ausgelassen werden. (Es sei denn, man hat ne 10/12 Bit LUT)


----------

